
Is Former eBay CEO Meg Whitman Being Considered for HP CEO Job? - chaostheory
http://allthingsd.com/20110921/former-ebay-ceo-meg-whitman-being-considered-for-hp-ceo-job-to-replace-apotheker/
======
chaostheory
I wonder if Cringely will be right again:

[http://www.cringely.com/2011/02/why-leo-apotheker-will-be-
fi...](http://www.cringely.com/2011/02/why-leo-apotheker-will-be-fired-from-
hewlett-packard/)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
That would be one to brag about for sure...

------
jfruh
Right, because the only thing better for the stock price than making a major,
disruptive, and possibly wrong-headed change to how the company operates would
be to fire the CEO in the opening stages of that change and leave it
completely rudderless for the next few months.

